# Who's excited for tomorrow?



## aa_angus (Oct 8, 2018)

I know I am. They day when all those who complained about the missing joystick, lack of 100+MP, IBIS, missing memory slot..all secretly wish they were one of us 
While some complain about a camera they will never own, we will have the joy of actually shooting with one! *Can. Not. Wait.* EOS R baby, the dream is real!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2018)

Me .... Not! 

I didn't order any EOS R equipment. 
But I'll be happy to read some first impressions on the new stuff and real life reviews from well known sources. 
Those are more important to me than these early hands on vids from some people that think they can review photo gear.

And you can tell me how much more you'll like an EOS R over your 5D4s 

Enjoy your new gear.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you. Yes, I am _incredibly_ curious as to how the R performs vs my trusty 5DIV's. To be honest, I am expecting more than most people around here. I am expecting the AF to be very quick, and I am expecting the 3 frames per second to be sharp every time. I am expecting the lack to joystick to be a plus, as I find AF point selection on the 5DIV to be sluggish by 2018 standards. It was great in 2012 with the 5DIII, I can't remember if the 5DII had it or not..either way it is too slow for shooting with in 2018 (if you shoot people or moving subjects). To me, AF point selection is more important having excessive masses of pixels. AF point selection is *the *most important factor when it comes down to it. A 2mp image in focus will look infintely times better than a 500mp photo that is out of focus. I guess I have set the bar very high in terms of EOS R expections. Having said that, if it doesn't meet my needs I'll do what I always do: sell it and lose or gain $50 in the process.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 8, 2018)

I would love to play with the R for a few days to get the feel of it, but not quite ready to buy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm super excited! The in-stock date for the ES-60 hood for my new EF-M 32mm f/1.4 lens is tomorrow. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 8, 2018)

Just waiting for the summer cashback, unless I know for sure that the coming EOS R "Pro?" has dual card slot.
It's not that I'm so fond of mirrorless, but the new lenses are really promising , plus the possibility to focus my Leica R and M lenses!
But for wildlife, I'll keep my 5D 3 which makes long viewfinder observations much easier.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 8, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Thank you. Yes, I am _incredibly_ curious as to how the R performs vs my trusty 5DIV's. To be honest, I am expecting more than most people around here. I am expecting the AF to be very quick, and I am expecting the 3 frames per second to be sharp every time. I am expecting the lack to joystick to be a plus, as I find AF point selection on the 5DIV to be sluggish by 2018 standards. It was great in 2012 with the 5DIII, I can't remember if the 5DII had it or not..either way it is too slow for shooting with in 2018 (if you shoot people or moving subjects). To me, AF point selection is more important having excessive masses of pixels. AF point selection is *the *most important factor when it comes down to it. A 2mp image in focus will look infintely times better than a 500mp photo that is out of focus. I guess I have set the bar very high in terms of EOS R expections. Having said that, if it doesn't meet my needs I'll do what I always do: sell it and lose or gain $50 in the process.



I have tried it and the AF is quick, pretty accurate too! I should say that if you find the AF point selection difficult on your 5D4 then prepare for a nightmare. Even with the Canon rep beside me AF point selection defeated me. Instead of using the joystick I was faffing about with a touchscreen and could not feel or see what I was doing let alone get the AF point that I wanted within a reasonable time.

Don't get me wrong I really like the EOS R but without the command dial and joystick it is simply of no use for the vast majority of my photography. If it is on a tripod for landscapes or similar then the rear screen is great for getting the AF point that you need but I couldn't work out a way to change the AF point reasonably (or unreasonably) quickly.

Just my observations.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

I've ordered the body with adapter kit as a upgrade to my SL-2 to use alongside my 5D MK IV. No RF lenses at first until I decide its worth keeping.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 9, 2018)

Wonder if you can use one wheel for vertical selection and the other for horizontal selection of AF points like you can with every other body? Perhaps that would be the quickest and easiest without joystick. I fully understand why there isn’t a joystick on the R, scrolling all the way on a 1dx2 is a pain, and had another 5500 points and it becomes stupid...


----------



## Act444 (Oct 9, 2018)

I’m curious to hear other people’s experiences with the camera. Also, to try it for myself, and then I’ll figure out how to proceed. I like/want the 50 1.2 but is it worth the cost of adopting the R *just* to be able to use that lens? 

Still in the boat of wondering where Canon plans on taking this RF mirrorless system...

ETA: Something else I want to hear from R early adopters - how is the focus accuracy? I notice with the 5D4 in LV that there is a tendency to back focus sometimes if the (large) AF point is, for instance, on someone’s head. However, the AF points in the VF are small enough in these instances to pinpoint focus to the desired subject. Without a traditional AF system in the R, sounds like this could be a source of some serious frustration...less control over subject(s) in focus. Hopefully some R owners can report back whether this is an issue or not...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2018)

The mirrorless camera should autofocus perfectly and accurately. It uses DPAF which is pretty accurate. My 5D MK IV focuses accurately using DPAF as well. Phase Detect is dependent on the lens, so you can get front or back focus due to a lens error. The same lens should focus well with DPAF unless its really hosed.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 9, 2018)

Don’t think it’s the lens in this case - it’s a matter of the AF system not focusing on the desired subject, either due to the AF point being too large (the camera choosing to focus on something else in that point) or, in some cases, focusing behind the subject. (The Live View AF point is bigger than the viewfinder points.) Yes, I’ve had this happen before in Live View mode with DPAF...and also with the M6...I’ve heard this mentioned in at least one preview of the R.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 12, 2018)

After a 2 day delay in receiving my EOS R..I have spent half a day shooting with it. And, well..I am absolutely blown away. It is *more* than I had hoped for.
It's intuitive like all Canons - the fact I now feel completely confident shooting with it after just half a day speaks for itself.

The touch bar: *wow*. I heard people saying they were hitting it accidentally while shooting. Nope, this didn't happen once with me. Not only is it amazing while shooting (I have it set to scroll through AF point selection methods), it makes reviewing photos way easier/quicker too.

This is where it gets interesting, and completely surpassed my expectations. I was shooting motorbikes screaming down a hill near my place. AI servo, continuous focus. It did not feel slow at all. 3 frames/sec is just not true. If I had to guess, I would have said that it shoots more frames per second than my 5DIV's. That's what it felt like to me. I bought a new SanDisk 300mb/s card with the camera, so maybe that has something to do with it. But AF speed and frames per second are *not* an issue with this camera (unless you're shooting the Olympics for a major publication..and even then it would absolutely cut it).

The screen is a ripper. So nice to shoot and review with. I think there's more going on with the sensor than the 5DIV too. Not by heaps, but this feels more accomplished in low light.

Apart from having to learn to shoot with a new system (which took half a day), I don't have anything bad to report yet. If you are on the edge, you will simply not regret buying this camera. I'm shooting with the control ring adapter and my EF lenses. I don't have any RF lenses, nor will I for a long time. I have, however, just listed one of my 5DIV's for sale. I will sell the other one as soon as the next "R" camera is released. This new system destroys the old one.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for your impression aa_angus



aa_angus said:


> ... AI servo, continuous focus. It did not feel slow at all. 3 frames/sec is just not true.


Technical data says "up to 5 fps with continuous AF."


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 12, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for your impression aa_angus
> 
> 
> Technical data says "up to 5 fps with continuous AF."




Why do people keep quoting 3FPS with full AF capabilities? It honestly feels like/faster than the 5DIV to me. It's nowhere near as slow as people make it out to be.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 12, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Why do people keep quoting 3FPS with full AF capabilities? It honestly feels like/faster than the 5DIV to me. It's nowhere near as slow as people make it out to be.


The reason is it’s 5 fps with Shooting/release priority and 3 fps with Tracking/AF priority.


----------



## Talys (Oct 12, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> After a 2 day delay in receiving my EOS R..I have spent half a day shooting with it. And, well..I am absolutely blown away. It is *more* than I had hoped for.
> It's intuitive like all Canons - the fact I now feel completely confident shooting with it after just half a day speaks for itself.
> 
> The touch bar: *wow*. I heard people saying they were hitting it accidentally while shooting. Nope, this didn't happen once with me. Not only is it amazing while shooting (I have it set to scroll through AF point selection methods), it makes reviewing photos way easier/quicker too.
> ...


Thanks for your observations!


----------



## stevelee (Oct 13, 2018)

I guess I need to stop by Best Buy one day and look through the viewfinder of a mirrorless camera to confirm that they are nothing like my bad dream of one on Monday morning.

I slept in on Monday, so I had some very light sleep before I woke up, and that's when I remember what I was dreaming when I do wake. The dream itself was OK, just the part about the camera was bad. I looked through the viewfinder, and saw a postage-stamp-sized image. The most remarkable thing about it was that as I zoomed in, the little image just shrank to cover the smaller viewing area.

Once I was awake I realized I've been spending too much time reading these threads about mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Wonder if you can use one wheel for vertical selection and the other for horizontal selection of AF points like you can with every other body? Perhaps that would be the quickest and easiest without joystick. I fully understand why there isn’t a joystick on the R, scrolling all the way on a 1dx2 is a pain, and had another 5500 points and it becomes stupid...


I have found on my 5D MK IV and my SL-2 that touching the point of focus on the LCD is by far the fastest, particularly when I want to switch between subjects. As far as using the viewfinder, I'd just put the center point on the subject I want, and move the camera. The subject will track and remain in focus. I like to do it that way rather than moving the focus point around, but if I'm shooting where I want the starting point to always be in a specific place, I touch it or move it using the controls.

I could read the manual and find out, but I'll find out when mine arrives next week. I don't need a high FPS, I'm interested in correct exposure, accurate autofocus, and accurate colors.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 15, 2018)

Viggo said:


> The reason is it’s 5 fps with Shooting/release priority and 3 fps with Tracking/AF priority.



I always set my cameras all the way to focus priority. My new EOS R is no different.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 15, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> I always set my cameras all the way to focus priority. My new EOS R is no different.


Then it’s 3 fps , I think it’s pretty bad, I bought it anyway. Time will show if I can live with it or not


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 15, 2018)

I think you'll be surprised. It felt more than capable of shooting action to me.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 15, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> I think you'll be surprised. It felt more than capable of shooting action to me.



A Canon rep said you could push the shutter as fast as you like, so maybe that’s a, horrible, workaround...

I tried my 1dx2 at 3 fps and it didn’t feel great. But, I fully understand this isn’t a sports camera... it should’ve had 6 fps though...


----------

